# JD582SS baler



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Anyone have experience with a JD 582 SS round baler ? I'am looking at buying one and have mixed feeling . I would like to bale some dry hay and oat hay will it work good there or beat the hay up badly ? any help would be great Thanks


----------



## mntractoraddict (Dec 7, 2014)

My neighbor had one for a short time last season, it is not sitting at the New Holland dealer, I am pretty sure he traded for a Roll Belt 450 Silage Special. Stay away from John Deere silage balers....they don't compare to New Holland Silage Specials.....Get yourself a New Holland


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Heard it doesn't feed dry hay into it real well. Though I haven't ever been around one myself.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

mntractoraddict said:


> My neighbor had one for a short time last season, it is not sitting at the New Holland dealer, I am pretty sure he traded for a Roll Belt 450 Silage Special. Stay away from John Deere silage balers....they don't compare to New Holland Silage Specials.....Get yourself a New Holland


. Huh?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Since I do not have a JD silage baler I did not respond.....but I wondered how long it would take for someone to reply to the above blanket BS.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

A friend has a 582 with 20,000 bales since he bought it new. We were just talking about it a few weeks ago and he was telling me the only thing he's done in that time is two bearings. It has two large gears that drive the cutter (if I remember right) and they wear eventually. He said his are getting to the point where they are a little noisy but not bad enough to just the $1500 that it costs to replace them. Sounds like the parts for these euro balers are a little harder to find on the shelf in an emergency and a little harder to open the wallet for too. The one thing he doesn't like is in fluffy straw the cutter can't get out of its own way. Dry hay and wet hay are great.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Well I'am trying to be open minded about this and not start the war of the colors But this is why I posted the question the NH dealer has one on his lot it's had a birthday there he thinks' it's going to have another one on his lot. there is another 582 just up the road @ the deere store that they have had a little while they just dropped the asking $ a 1000. that makes me wounder. Plus I don't see alot of them around. the NH dealer tells me to buy a Br 740A with the crop cutter but his bleeding red and the Deere dealer is bleeding green Just wanted a operator's or owner's opinion just anyone that knows something that the dealers don't


----------



## haysprout (Mar 2, 2015)

I own one with almost 25,000 bales through it. I really like it. Before I got mine, I was also considering a NH 740 with the cropcutter. I talked to a fella in Minnesota who had both. He liked the 582 better. He said the reverse mechanism on the John Deere was better and you only needed 2 scv remotes. Price was close on both at the time, so I took the guys advice and went with the 582. It does great in silage and has done well in dry hay and straw for us. I've been blessed to have one of the best baler mechanics around also be my uncle, so when it does break I pull it in his shop and he gets me going.

I agree about parts, it looks to me like the NH has many common parts across the round baler line. The 582 is very different from the John Deere 7 or 8 series. However, now that the sprockets have wore some, I started replacing most of the chains with 60H chain instead of European chain. I've also had the bearings on the top roll go out and replaced them with the bearings found on the top roll of a 535. My uncle looked at the specs of each and they were really close so we ran with it. Saved some money and was back in the field that evening because we didn't have to wait for parts, If the baler looks like someone cared for it, give it a whirl, I think you'll like it.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks ( Haysprout) That's is the open minded info that I was looking for , You have been very helpful in my for info I have just 1 more question , do you think at takes alot more hp to run it ? Years ago I ran a 535 with a heartland chopper on the front and I didn't think it was that bad , I can't see it taking anymore power than a NH with crop cutter but the NH dealer saw the JD is a hp eating baler but , he a salesman , IDK Thanks for Ypur Help


----------



## haysprout (Mar 2, 2015)

Your welcome Snowball. To answer your question, No, I don't see a 582 taking more horsepower than a New Holland. Although, I remember that when the 854 came out (the updated 582) the brochures touted a redesigned knife that required less horsepower, so maybe. Clear as mud huh? I've ran our baler with both the knives up and down in dry hay and even silage with the knives down with our JD 2955 (85hp) with no problems. I mostly bale with our 7120 Magnum (150hp), overkill I know, but as the knives dull I can still tell a harder pull on the tractor. The advice from fella in MN was to keep your knives sharp, which is easy enough to do yourself with a grinder. Ideally for us that is after each cutting of hay, but in reality it is more like in the spring and then again next spring.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank's again for the info Haysprout IDK if that is over kill I plan on running a 1086 on the 582. I don't want to say anything bad about the NH as I went for the 535's to NH 688 but I think I can get a fair deal on the JD582 as I've found 3 of them in a 100 of me Thanks again for the info & help


----------



## kfhanson (Jan 20, 2014)

I have the exact baler you are looking at. It eats both haylage and dry hay. It has 17000 bales and had relatively few problems. When the knives get dull it sucks the horsepower so either keep the knives retracted or keep them sharp. I run it with a NH T6040 or my JD5603 with no problems. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one. Good luck.


----------

